# Need a formula: Nappage Blanc.



## coup-de-feu (Aug 4, 2010)

There is a nappage or couverture which is white, and is made with white chocolate, cream (I think), sugar cooked to a certin degree, and geletain.  when it is finished it pours like liquid latex and stays shiney on the product.  I had the recipie but I lost it  

any Ideas?

-


----------



## igannon (Mar 10, 2006)

I took my recipe from Michael Laiskonis' blog and tweaked it for white chocolate, and it seemed to work well enough. You may want to play with it a bit though.

8 sheets gelatin

80g water, cold

280g heavy cream

65g water

420g granulated sugar

200g white chocolate

1. Bloom gelatin in first measurement of cold water. Reserve.

2. In a large saucepan, combine cream, second measurement of water and sugar. Bring to a boil and cook to 103oC/217oF.

3. Remove from heat and whisk in white chocolate, followed by bloomed gelatin and any unabsorbed water.

4. Process with an immersion blender. Allow to cool to 40oC/104oF before glazing, or chill completely for later use.

You can see pictures of the result here: http://mcswiggendesserts.blogspot.com/2010/04/work-in-progress.html


----------



## coup-de-feu (Aug 4, 2010)

That looks pretty good.  I'll try that and thanks for the info.

CDF


----------

